# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Kwaleck om kit

## Adam Tracksler

I'd love to get your impressions about the kwaleck OM kit.

Thanks, ad

----------


## Rob Zamites

Otterly2K will be the best person here to tell you about it; I get the impression that if you attend Don's workshop, you not only learn lots, but go home with a very nice instrument. Not to mention Don's email and phone support.

----------


## otterly2k

That's my cue... 
 

DK if you're considering the workshop or just the kit... I went to the workshop and did the kit there. It was a great experience, and Don is a really patient and empowering teacher. We worked hard for 3.5 days... but it was totally gratifying to leave with a playable instrument built (in the white). Lots of fun, humor, jamming in the evenings...decent meals... all in all, a total bargain for a workshop that includes food and lodging and materials and instruction and you walk away with an instrument that is worth at least as much $-wise. I have been looking at what luthiery and other building classes cost... truly, this is a fraction, and those usually don't include food/lodging.


Re: kits...Don puts these kits together himself one at a time, and I think the woods are of very nice quality, and he will customize it for you (within reason) if you ask (e.g. I asked for a shorter scale length and mahogany instead of walnut...paid a little more). The hardware provided is definitely on the cheap side, but certainly adequate. I have had NO problems with the tuners. I put an Allen cast tp on mine because I wanted to be able use loop and ball end strings.

As mentioned above, Don does support his kits with a lot of personal attention if you want/need it. I have no question as to doing business with integrity should there be any problem or unanticipated flaw. 

If you have any specific questions, feel free to ask here and/or PM me... or get in touch with Don. One important issue is that he has re-designed the kit to a rounder shape. Aesthetically, I think it is a good move. You should ask him about any differences in sound/tone.

----------

